# Suggestions for freeride rig?



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

I am just looking to get any suggestions on a new rig I can use to start doing some freeriding. I have been riding XC for a while and I want to challenge myself to start doing some big drops, jumps...I am hoping someone can recommend a good bike to start exploring the freeride side of biking. I like the Scott Gambler, Demo, Mongoose...there are a few choices...Thanks!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

price range?
New or Used?
Do you need to pedal up the hill?


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

Great questions I should have added on my first post...Thanks!

Price Range - none (least price is better but, I am assuming they are all in the $3k to $5k range? I am new to the sport and I am going to save my pennies to buy something that will be worth the investment)

New bike would be good. It doesn't matter what year.

Pedal uphill - it would be great to have that flexibility but, I am not attached to killing performance for being able to pedal uphill...

Thanks really good questions!


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

Ellsworth Moment or Rogue is an all around killing machine...pricey though

Specialized demo 7 (what I am building up) and the sx trail 1 are pretty good deals with 7 in of travel and good components. Heavier than the ellsworth but they will be nicer to your piggy bank and lifetime frame warranty.

Are you wanting to completely custom build your bike or buy it complete?


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Build up your own bike... much better and you get what you want... don't go for huge amounts of travel, sometimes less is more.

6-7 inches is good in my opinion


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

06 jamis diablo:thumbsup: I love mine.


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

Alot of people are pushing for the Jamis...sweet bike (not the prettiest ever) but cool. I would personally go for the Ellsworth Moment or Rogue if you got the cash.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

im with scrws. the demo 7 and sx trail both seem to be killer bikes. i wanted a demo pretty bad but couldnt pull down that kind of money so i went with a 08 big hit 2. and even it for the money i paid seems to be a awesome bike. there are a few things that i do for see changing but they are more for personal feel.


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

The Specialized Demo looks good. I have built a bike before and it can get really costly. I know, I would be getting all components I want but, it would be pricier and some of the cost of freeride bikes are like getting a motorcycle. I would probably go with a good all around, pre-built (stock) machine. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

6-7 inches should be plenty of travel, right?...Thanks!


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

Mwehahaha said:


> Build up your own bike... much better and you get what you want... don't go for huge amounts of travel, sometimes less is more.
> 
> 6-7 inches is good in my opinion


6-7 inches should be plenty of travel, right?...Thanks!


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

scrwscrnnms said:


> Ellsworth Moment or Rogue is an all around killing machine...pricey though
> 
> Specialized demo 7 (what I am building up) and the sx trail 1 are pretty good deals with 7 in of travel and good components. Heavier than the ellsworth but they will be nicer to your piggy bank and lifetime frame warranty.
> 
> Are you wanting to completely custom build your bike or buy it complete?


The Specialized Demo looks good. I have built a bike before and it can get really costly. I know, I would be getting all components I want but, it would be pricier and some of the cost of freeride bikes are like getting a motorcycle. I would probably go with a good all around, pre-built (stock) machine. Thanks for the suggestion.

(SORRY FOR THE REDUNDANCY, I AM GETTING THE HANG OF POSTING IN MTBR)


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

For what you get...the big hit is worth it for the price...you can get good deals on demo 8's right now online


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

have you looked into the jamis bam1 or bam2
msrp: $3600
if not then you might wana look into the transition's
(bottle rocket or syren or dirtbag)


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

Tj Pope said:


> 06 jamis diablo:thumbsup: I love mine.


Have you seen the new Dakar BAM-1...looks good (MSRP $2600). BAM-1 and BAM-2 replaced the Diablo 1.0 and 2.0

https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08dakarbam1.html


----------



## darenp (Jan 27, 2007)

the ironhorse 7 point bikes are nice. 7 inches of travel in the rear. and it is a great bike for going uphill.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

*jamis dakar BAM 1.0*

such a sick bike...


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

scrwscrnnms said:


> Alot of people are pushing for the Jamis...sweet bike (not the prettiest ever) but cool. I would personally go for the Ellsworth Moment or Rogue if you got the cash.


The rogue looks good

http://www.ellsworthbikes.com/BIKE-ellsworth-rogue.php

Price is not bad $2395

http://www.wrenchscience.com/Ellsworth/Rogue+-+07/Mountain_Bikes/Frames.html


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

darenp said:


> the ironhorse 7 point bikes are nice. 7 inches of travel in the rear. and it is a great bike for going uphill.


It is nice at $2999...It's got the Marzochhi 180mm fork and Fox Vanilla coil rear shock.

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/7point/7point.php#


----------



## darenp (Jan 27, 2007)

if you are looking a a ironhorse, the dw link are awesome. check rscycle.com, they have 2006 sunday elite and a 2007 sunday elite for 3399 and 3599. But if you want a dual ring get the 7 point. like i said great bike.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

o duh , i forgot i have 7 point 5,
AMAZING... I can say nothing bad about it

except:
this
this and 
this


haha


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> have you looked into the jamis bam1 or bam2
> msrp: $3600
> if not then you might wana look into the transition's
> (bottle rocket or syren or dirtbag)


all great options. Also the Bighit III 8 in of travel but you can still huck em from what ive seen


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

mke_bke said:


> The rogue looks good
> 
> http://www.ellsworthbikes.com/BIKE-ellsworth-rogue.php
> 
> ...


I believe that is just for the frame! Ellsworth makes top quality products for TOP DOLLAR buyers! Awesome ride if you can afford it...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mke_bke said:


> Great questions I should have added on my first post...Thanks!
> 
> Price Range - none (least price is better but, I am assuming they are all in the $3k to $5k range? *I am new to the sport and I am going to save my pennies *to buy something that will be worth the investment)
> 
> ...


if you are new....get a used bike first....then sell it and buy a bike you really will enjoy.....you have no idea what bike you want and are willing to throw that much cash around....what happens if you don't like the bike??


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Another vote for the 7point
Yes I ride one so I am partially biased. 

7" in the back roco or DHX = butter but pedals like a 2-3inch bike. (hell I have an air shox on there currently) 
7-8" in the front. 
Nice compact frame that you can huck the living daylights outa. 

I had a blast at NorthStar all summer, so it is equally at home at the parks. 

If I hadn't purchased the 7point It would'a been the Yeti ASX.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

another one for the 7point. Great bike for what you want it and much more. pedals real nice without compromising performance. rscycle.com had them for cheap. also look at performancebike.com.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Yet another vote for the 7 point. (I ride one too ) I ride it for everything, DH, FR, urban, a little DJ and even XC, and it handles it all amazingly. And you can't beat the DW linkage. Go sevenpoint and you won't go wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Another vote for the Demo 7. I have one and use it for everything, that is until I get my Blur 4X!


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Go test ride an Uzzi VPX.. Then you don't have to bother yourself with all the other junk folks are suggesting here.

_Grabbing flame shield._


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

thump said:


> _Grabbing flame shield._


Your gonna need more than a shield

Loading shotgun


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

You're right.. I should be more open. I guess I could sell the pedals on my Uzzi and go buy a couple 7points to try out. I think Walmart was having a 50% sale the other day. 

_Pulling on helmet too.. _ :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

thump said:


> I guess I could sell the pedals on my Uzzi and go buy a couple 7points to try out.
> 
> _Pulling on helmet too.. _ :smilewinkgrin:


Damn son you must be rockin some Crank Bro's Four Ti Eggbeaters! :thumbsup:

Starting Tank 
Helmet my arse


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Starting Tank


You mean you're hopping on your 7point?

Alright, alright.. I actually like IHs... just not as much as my Uzzi.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

thump said:


> You mean you're hopping on your 7point?
> 
> Alright, alright.. I actually like IHs... just not as much as my Uzzi.


ahahahahhah
yea thats what I meant.... My 46 pound tank.... :madman:

I like the Uzzi alot too... but not as much as my 7point


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Tj Pope said:


> such a sick bike...


Yes they are a sick bike... as in it makes me sick at how terrible the suspension feels! Had some good saddle time on one and hated every minute of it.

Save yourself the trouble and get a demo. Some 07 Demo 7 ones can be found. my shop has a medium and two smalls left. Best bike for the price-point man.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Buy U.S. Made.

Turner Highline.


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

It really depends on the style of riding you wanna do. If you know you'll be doing huge drops, etc. get a demo, they're indestructible and an amazing bike. Personally, i'd shoot for an SX, little less travel, more agile for FR stuff like skinnys and whatnot, and you can still pedal it uphill if needed.... Also, i'd consider a Transition bottlerocket, those things are rippers as well, and would be like a "midpoint" between the demo, sx style. little less travel, but really agile and super bombproof.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> have you looked into the jamis bam1 or bam2
> msrp: $3600
> if not then you might wana look into the transition's
> (bottle rocket or syren or dirtbag)


Isn't the Syren for the ladies?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

The Demo 7 is great if you aren't planning on pedaling uphill. The bike is nice and squishy and very efficient when you are going fast and pointed in the right direction, it handles well, jumps well, and it just might be able to out drink your girlfriend... but for the love of god is it terrible going uphill. Freeride necessitates versatility, this isn't the most versatile bike out there but I love mine and definately recommend it.


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

Yup, the syren is Transitions women specific freeride rig.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

You may also want to consider the VPFree if your focus is slightly more free ride than DH. I built mine last year w/ a Boxxer Ride fork which can crank down from 7 to 5.25 on the front. When coupled with the VPP suspension it can actually be pedaled up hills. IMHO, this is one of the best all-around performers for pedaling, hucking, DHing. 

When I built my rig last year I pulled together a spreadsheet to compare the different frames and their geometry. It's pasted below -- hope it helps 

Make	Model	Travel Inches	Weight	Top Tube (Effective)	Head angle	BB	Seat Tube	Wheelbase	Suspension
SC	VP Free	7.7* or 8.5	8.6 w/ DHX AIR	22.2	66	15.4	15.5	44.2	VPP
SC	Bullit	7	7.83 w/ Fox DHX AIR	21.5	67.5	14.3	15	41.9	Single Pivot
SC	v10	10 21.9	67	14.8	17	43.3	VPP
Iron Horse	7 point	7	8 (no shock)	22	67.5	14.55	15	43.4	DW Link
Iron Horse	Sunday Elite	8	9 (no shock)	22.5	65	13.9	16	44.25	DW Link
Iron Horse	Sunday Worldcup	8	9 (no shock)	22.5	65	13.9	16	44.25	DW Link
Intense	Uzzi VPX	7.75	9.2	21.75	67	14.125	15.375	42.875	VPP
Intense	SOCOM FRO	8	8.5	22	66.5	14.125	15.75	44.25	VPP
Norco	Shore	6.7-7.4	emailed norco	22.4	66	14.7	15.5	44.7	FSR
Ellsworth Rogue	8	8.05	23.5	67	14.75	16	46.2	ICT
Transition	Dirtbag	6.7	8 lbs (no shock)	21.1	66.5	14.35 
Transition	Gran Mal	8.75	8.75 (no shock)	22.5	66 (adjustable)	14.6	16.1	45.75	
Foes Racing Inferno (aggressive trail)	7.5	9.1	22	67.5	14.2	17.2	43.8	Single Pivot
Foes	Fly (freeride)	9-Aug 21	67.25	14.5	16	44.3	Single Pivot
KONA	Stinky	7 22	66.5	14.1	15 4bar
Banshee Scream	7 or 8	11.24	22.2	65	16	15	42.7 to 44	
Ventana	La Bruja	7 22.4	67	14.5	17.5	44.7


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

Crap -- spreadsheet wouldn't paste well.

PM me if you want it and I'll email it to you. It's got the different head tube angles, weights, suspension, etc. so you can more easily compare/contrast your options.


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm tellin ya man, the Demo7 or Rogue will be your best bet for all around awesome performance! Good luck in your bike search...now i'm going to go thread somewhere else!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

what kind of freeriding are you doing? are we talking just going out on a ride, kinda like AM, and then hitting some rough stuff from time to time? are we talking northshore with tight slow techy stuff? are we talking huck nasty? jumps? all of the above? there are alot of different types of freeride bikes out there for different applications.


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

get a used rig first. try a yeti asx. you can find a few on ebay as low as a grand and it is a great bike. that is what i ride. adjustabel travel from 6.4-7.1" and all come with a fox dhx 5..0 on the newer ones and 5th elements on older ones.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

A used Santa Cruz VP Free is a nice freeride bike to start with. I've test ridden one last weekend and the bike feels awesome. I'm currently in negotiations with the seller but I think $1500 is not a bad deal for a used '05 VP-FREE with an '05 66RC and 5th element.

The bike pedals efficiently eventhough the bike is in the 40lb range. It downhills acceptably and jumps/hucks well.

Here is the thread pertaining to the VP FREE:http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=368884


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a couple Ironhorses and for the price they have a killer component selection. Get a 6 point if you want to pedal and not huck as much, or get the 7 point if you want to huck and work hard climbing hills.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

nickgto said:


> A used Santa Cruz VP Free is a nice freeride bike to start with. I've test ridden one last weekend and the bike feels awesome. I'm currently in negotiations with the seller but I think $1500 is not a bad deal for a used '05 VP-FREE with an '05 66RC and 5th element.
> 
> The bike pedals efficiently eventhough the bike is in the 40lb range. It downhills acceptably and jumps/hucks well.
> 
> Here is the thread pertaining to the VP FREE:http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=368884


If you get that bike you need to have the pedaling platform removed from the shock, vpp plus platform doesnt work right... or just get a different shock. 5th elements were designed as a crutch for single pivot bikes... not that there's anything wrong with single pivot...


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks to all for all the suggestion. If I can figure how to make a poll on the bikes everyone has chosen, I will. This will thread might come handy to any new guy to freeriding (such as me) to choose their ride.


----------



## mhykhelle (Jan 14, 2005)

mke_bke said:


> Thanks to all for all the suggestion. If I can figure how to make a poll on the bikes everyone has chosen, I will. This will thread might come handy to any new guy to freeriding (such as me) to choose their ride.


Giant Reign X1 and Morewood Mbizu/Shova LT, Azonic B52 (aka KHS Lucky 7) are also considerations.

I have been riding my '05 Morewood Shova for quite a while. I just bought the Giant and it is incredible! Smooth, agile, and rips. Not sure about 8' hucks but it handles the worst that South Mountain has almost as well as a single pivot 8" bike. Great value and guarantee. They sell frame sets and complete bikes. I think I am done with the young person's single pivot bikes after riding the Giant.

Next up is the B52 for comparison's sake. Anyone have extended experience with any of the many versions of this bike?


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

The yeti's can be built up sick for cheap. The Marin quake probably pedals the best out of these options, except for maybe the 7 point. Personally, I'd go with the Quake (having ridden one pretty extensively, I have nothing but respect for the bike)
However, If price isn't an option, I think the Demo or Highline are probably the sickest bikes on your list.


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

they are right.Sometimes less travel is better.I have a 2006 Kona Coiler Deluxe with i believe 5-6 inches of travel.It isnt the longest travel fork out there for sure but I like it better than many of the longer travel forks.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

who the fucckk puts bit hit out of those catgories?


----------



## mke_bke (Jul 17, 2004)

Pistol2Ne said:


> who the fucckk puts bit hit out of those catgories?


What's wrong with the Specialized Big Hit (Bit Hit - as you called it)? Any bad experience you can share? I don't know anything about the freeride bikes, I am just trying to get experienced opinions...Thanks!


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

Why is the Ventana La Bruja not in the poll? It is certainly a contender in the top 3 FR bikes currently on the market.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Glory 8 Freeride


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

That's a wide list of choices you have there. What about a Morewood? They have a pretty large range of Freeride bikes you can get with different travel lengths. The Shova LT (LT means Long Travel) for bigger hits and crazy DH. The Shova ST (Short Travel) for a little smoother riding), and the new Mbuzi, which I really like as a combination between a Ndiza and Shova ST.

I think the Demo 7 is the most solid choice however, FSR feels great on all sorts of terrain. If you plan on pedaling a lot I would steer you towards some type of DW Link bike like the 7 Point or a VPP bike like the Santa Cruz Nomad (Although thats more of a AM bike). I don't really like the BB height on the VP Free, its rather tall.

When it comes down to it I say Shova ST or LT, your choice on how much travel you want!


----------



## XtyrantX (May 5, 2008)

how about the kona stinky's? i have an 07' and i love it,


----------

